# Does anyone use Kwik-Switch?



## Tony Wells (Jan 30, 2014)

I wondered if anyone here used Universal Tool's "Quick-Switch" toolholders in their mill? I have a couple of holders but no master. I would consider building or buying one, if I can get any positive feedback from users of the system. I don't do production work, and that's where most QC tooling comes in on mills, but if I have part of the system, why not?


----------



## toag (Jan 30, 2014)

I have used it on a mill once, a long time ago.  The nicest thing about it wasnt the speed, it was not having to reach up and unscrew the drawbar. i'm about 5' 11 7/8" and it was a stretch to get that bugger undone.  for taller people or shorter mills, then its not s big a deal.

It worked well, held tooling very welll, and was pretty slick overall.
i think tooling is cheap, check http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/ for the adapter nut and other parts.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 30, 2014)

I have not used a kwik-switch but I have used a royel quick change witch is a smaller verison.I would love to have the royel for my G0704 but the price is way out of hobby range.:angry:


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 31, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> I wondered if anyone here used Universal Tool's "Quick-Switch" toolholders in their mill? I have a couple of holders but no master. I would consider building or buying one, if I can get any positive feedback from users of the system. I don't do production work, and that's where most QC tooling comes in on mills, but if I have part of the system, why not?



TONY----could you show pictures of what your holders look like --I might at least know what to look for and the approx sizes of them---Dave:thinking:


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 31, 2014)

Dave, what I have is 4 total holders. Two of them are the threaded type for boring heads (also have a Universal boring head in this assortment), one being 7/8-20, the other 1 1/2"-18, The BH I have is about 2 9/16 OD and fits the smaller adapter. The others are a 1" end mill holder, and I'm not too sure about the purpose of the last one. It has a rather large taper on the outboard end (marked 80-1163) that end is rather scarred up, as though something had spun on it.


These are all 200 series. The link toag put up is a pretty comprehensive listing of all their tools....quite a selection.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 31, 2014)

Tony here is your 801163 *Kwik-Switch 200 Jacobs Taper #4 Adapter 801163 - NIB-FF*


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 31, 2014)

That appears to be it. Other than a scored ring, I'm sure the taper is fine on this adapter. I just don't have the master holder for these, and can't see buying it. Don't have anything #4 Jacobs taper either, on the other hand.

Thanks for that info!


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 31, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> That appears to be it. Other than a scored ring, I'm sure the taper is fine on this adapter. I just don't have the master holder for these, and can't see buying it. Don't have anything #4 Jacobs taper either, on the other hand.
> 
> Thanks for that info!




Tony--is 805043 the master holder you need ?  it says for 200 series if so there is one on bids now on ebay now ending tomorrow at $11.50--Dave


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 31, 2014)

That's just the nut. I would need the entire spindle setup, either for an R8 or a CAT 50. Haven't really looked, except for new ones, and can't justify the expense. Ebay might be worth a wait though. Or if someone here uses them, might want to sell.


----------



## deckerdesign (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, I have a Kwik-Switch 200 Master (actually two of them). I've been thinking about selling them on eBay, along with a whole bunch of K-S 200 tooling. These masters are the Kwik-Switch ll's (P/N 805043) and have a locking pin that snaps into place to hold the tooling. Needs no wrench to tighten.
Shortly, I'll compile a list of tooling as soon as I can.

Dave


----------



## sgisler (Feb 1, 2014)

In the spirit of participation ), I'll chime in on this one.
I use KS 200 tooling on my Bridgeport EZ Trak and love it. Just the convenience of not having to reach up and loosen/tighten a drawbar is worth it to me. I would say its faster even than a power drawbar.
Anyway, after I prchased the mill, I found a buddy of mine who had quite a bit of KS 200 tooling and was able to make a more than fair trade (as he does not use it). Since that initial aquisition, I have purchased quite a lot of tool holders on eBay at prices from about $40 for solid tool holders to $60 for AcraFlex collet type holders.
Incidently, this same freind still has (I believe) a KS 200 complete spindle, probably Bridgeport. I could check if you're interest or if suits your need.

Stan


----------

